# Topics > Social issues >  Creating a social media app

## thugsforlife

Hey,
I hope i put in the right section
I'm planing to create a social media related app and gathering any data of doing it. Do you have any reliable tips for it?

----------


## Cultureshock

I've seen quite a good article recently. 
Here's it vironit.com/how-to-create-a-social-media-app. The process described in detail here.

----------


## Disapaul

Hey man. It should go without a mention that your sm should be extremely competitive and in many ways innovational to beat rivals in your niche. 
My experience tells me that you should focus on design and hire true professionals for that.

----------


## Henri_bernard

If you want to find your way on making a social media app then here is your first step. This video will help you in the understanding of all the basics you need

----------

